# [quickfixed] INIT: no more processes left in this runlevel

## tomiondrums

Hey!

Ich mutier hier langsam aber sicher zum Hauptforumsnutzer  :Wink: 

Ich hab hier folgendes Symptom vorliegen und komm damit nicht weiter:

Mein System fährt nicht mehr ganz runter bzw. startet auch nicht korrekt neu. Die Dienste werden zwar alle korrekt heruntergefahren und zum Schluß auch die Festplatte readonly gemountet, doch dann kommt diese tolle, nichtssagende Fehlermeldung "INIT: no more processes left in this runlevel".

Ich hab gestern nacht schon einige Stunden damit zugebracht, rumzugoogeln und dabei rausgefunden, daß es möglicherweise mit dem Update des Pakets "baselayout" zusammenhängen könnte, welches im Zuge eines "emerge -uDN world" (seitdem funktioniert das halt/reboot auch nimmer) gemacht wurde. Ich hab mittlerweile schon so verdammt viel ausprobiert, aber ich kriegs nicht hin. Zwischenzeitlich hab ich baselayout, sysvinit und openrc neu installiert, immer fleißig den etc-update und den revdep-rebuild durchlaufen lassen, aber gebracht hats leider nix...

Könnt ihr mir da helfen?Last edited by tomiondrums on Fri Dec 26, 2008 10:22 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Polynomial-C

Bitte mal die Ausgabe von 

```
emerge -pv sysvinit openrc baselayout
```

sowie 

```
emerge --info
```

posten. Achja und alle configdateien von den drei oben genannten Paketen updaten, falls du das noch nicht gemacht hast.

----------

## tomiondrums

```

dadsnote etc # emerge -pv sysvinit openrc baselayout

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/sysvinit-2.86-r12  USE="(-ibm) (-selinux) -static" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/baselayout-2.0.0  USE="-build" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/openrc-0.4.1  USE="ncurses pam unicode -debug" 0 kB

Total: 3 packages (3 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 0 kB

```

```

dadsnote etc # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.6.3 (default/linux/x86/2008.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r0, 2.6.26-tuxonice i686)

=================================================================                                  

System uname: Linux-2.6.26-tuxonice-i686-AMD_Turion-tm-_X2_Dual-Core_Mobile_RM-72-with-glibc2.0    

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 25 Dec 2008 09:15:01 +0000                                                 

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p48                                                                       

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7-r1, 2.1.6-r1                                                           

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r13, 2.5.2-r8                                                           

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6                                                                      

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.2                                                                         

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.0                                                                         

sys-apps/openrc:     0.4.1                                                                         

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r3                                                                   

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63                                                                    

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2                                     

sys-devel/binutils:  2.19                                                                          

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4                                                                     

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6a                                                                        

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=athlon64 -m32 -msse3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/kde/4.1/env /usr/kde/4.1/share/config /usr/kde/4.1/shutdown /usr/share/config /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo/etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=athlon64 -m32 -msse3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo "

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dfx 3dnow X Xaw3d a52 aac aalib acl acpi alsa apm arts audiofile berkdb bzip2 calendar cdr cli cracklib crypt ctype cups dbus dri dvd dvdr dvdread encode exif fam ffmpeg fftw flac foomaticdb ftp gcj gd gdbm geoip ggi gif glut gpm gps gtk gtk2 iconv icq idn ieee1394 imagemagick imap imlib ipv6 isdnlog jack java javascript jpeg jpeg2k kde kdeprefix kerberos krb4 ldap lirc lm_sensors midi mmx mng motif mozilla mp3 mpeg mudflap mysql ncurses nis nls nptl nptlonly ogg openmp pam pcre perl png ppds pppd python qt3 qt4 quicktime readline reflection samba scanner session slp snmp spl ssl svg sysfs tcpd tiff truetype unicode usb vcd vorbis wifi win32codecs wmf x86 xine xinerama xml xml2 xorg xpm xsl xv zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiationrewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint i810 intel mach64 mga neomagic nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa vga via vmware voodoo"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Achja und alle configdateien von den drei oben genannten Paketen updaten, falls du das noch nicht gemacht hast
> 
> 

 

ich nehme an, damit meinst du das Aufrufen von etc-update - das hab ich jetzt schon ca. 20mal gemacht, nachdem ich so ziemlich alle "Erfolgsanleitungen", die ich im Web zu diesem Thema so gefunden hab ausprobiert hatte. Auch der revdep-rebuild kam nie zu kurz. Ich wünschte, das hätte das Problem schon gelöst...  :Sad: 

----------

## Evildad

Ist schon älter aber schau mal ob Du noch eine shutdown.sh hast.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-544172.html

----------

## tomiondrums

ja, eine shutdown.sh hab ich und die Geschichten mit dem 

```
# emerge -e baselayout && emerge -e sys-apps/sysvinit

# etc-update 
```

hab ich auch bereits ausprobiert, nur gebracht hats nix...

----------

## tomiondrums

Hab von einem quick-fix gelesen:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=251024#c10 (siehe Comment #10)

Hier wird beschrieben, daß in der /etc/inittab die zwei Zeilen, 

```

l0s:0:wait:/sbin/halt -dhip

l6r:6:wait:/sbin/reboot -dk

```

fehlen, aus welchem Grund auch immer. Sicherlich ist das keine Lösung auf Dauer und ich hoffe, im nächsten Release von OpenRC ist das gefixt....

Euch allen und auch dem Wolf Armstrong ganz ganz vielen herzlichen Dank!

Cu

----------

## Polynomial-C

/etc/inittab gehört zum Paket sys-apps/sysvinit. 

```
# qfile -Cv /etc/inittab

sys-apps/sysvinit-2.86-r12 (/etc/inittab)
```

Also wenn ein Paket gefixt werden muß (was ich bezweifel, denn bei mir hat die Datei diese Einträge, wenn sys-apps/sysvinit-2.86-r12 installiert ist), dann dieses.

Ich vermute aber mal eher, daß du beim etc-update nach Installieren von sysvinit-2.86-r12 die neue inittab einfach gelöscht und die alte bestehen gelassen hast.

----------

## tomiondrums

hmm, das ist natürlich auch denkbar, nur gefragt bin ich vom etc-update script leider nicht geworden, welche der Versionen es hätte verwenden sollen...

----------

## Polynomial-C

Nun, das kann dich etc-update auch gar nicht fragen, denn dafür müßte es bei jeder Configdatei erstmal wissen, welchen Zweck sie erfüllt und was für Auswirkungen die Änderungen der neuen Datei auf dein System hätten.

etc-update bietet dir ja die Möglichkeit, die Unterschiede beider Dateien anzuschauen und im Grunde ist man dann selbst gefordert, zu entscheiden, ob die neue Version einer Configdatei notwendig ist und ob noch nachträgliche Änderungen an der neuen Configdatei notwendig wären (was bei mir erfahrungsgemäß recht oft der Fall ist).

Im Zweifelsfall hilft es auch, das Updaten der Datei erstmal zu verschieben, die neue Configdatei aber auch nicht gleich zu löschen (einfach -1 (ignore update) statt 2 (delete update, keep original) in etc-update anwählen).

----------

